#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Communication Skills for Engineers/ Personality Development zone/ Interviews Tips & Tricks >  >  Where do you see yourself in 10 years : Interview Question

## koolkroocer

This is the most common question in an interview, many of us have faced this question.
lets discuss our experience and help the others who are yet to lface the interview.





  Similar Threads: Electrical Engineeing GATE Previous Years Question Papers Last 10 Years Questions with Key Civil Engineering GATE Previous Years Question Papers Last 10 Years Questions with Key Computer Engineering GATE Previous Years Question Papers Last 10 Years Questions with Key Civil Engineering IES Previous Years Question Papers Last 10 Years Questions with Key Mechanical Engineeing GATE Previous Years Question Papers Last 10 Years Questions with Key

----------


## sreekanthzipsy

I haven't faced this question yet.....

As a responsible citizen in the society....:p

----------


## jenny2675

Here are the most common interview questions and how to answer them.
1.*Can you tell me a little bit about yourself?
2.**Why are you interested in working with this company*?
3.*Do you consider yourself successful?
4.**What are your career goals?
5.**How long would you expect to stay with this company if we hired you?*

----------

